# Flyonel Union Pacific diesel



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I took my UP diesel apart today. I wanted to oil and grease it before I ran it. They have been sitting awhile. I think I took the trucks apart as much as they will come apart. Removed the motor and the gears. Got it all back together and it runs. Unlike
my SP. I do like the can motors much better. They are decent
size motors. It was a little stiff when I ran it, but has since loosened up a bit. Runs good. I think it will run even better when
it is completely broke in. It will really zip around the track and run slow. It has plenty of power. I put 4 passenger cars behind it
and it pulled fine. It pulled better than my northern. The diesel
has traction tires, the northern doesn't.
The old grease was not hard. There was not much on the gears.
It was a yellowish color. It has plenty now. I have decided I am not that big of a diesel guy when it comes to AF. Love their steamers, luke warm on their diesels. I have some quality diesels in other scales, these are not that. Its all in their design.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

That's interesting mopac. Your Northern, if it's a 336 should have Pullmor wheels on the rear wheels. It's possible that they were worn and causing the engine to wobble when running and the remnants were removed. Just the weight of the Northern should keep it from slipping.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> That's interesting mopac. Your Northern, if it's a 336 should have Pullmor wheels on the rear wheels. It's possible that they were worn and causing the engine to wobble when running and the remnants were removed. Just the weight of the Northern should keep it from slipping.


Yep, absolutely correct. My 336 has very nice tires on it, and...wait for it...I have a pair of NOS wheels,insulators, and tires waiting in the wing for that certain someday... And nope, they're not for sale,lol..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, that's a bite in the butt. Paid too much for a nice 336 and it don't have pul-mor wheels. Would there be grooves in the rear wheels for the tires? No grooves on mine so I guess someone changed the wheels. 

flyernut, you better keep your doors locked. I need those wheels.

This might be the final capper for me. No more AF stuff for me. I am done. I will still
buy parts to fix my engines. Its my fault on buying 4 of these flyonel sets before I ran one. To find out I am not fond of them. That was stupid. Well they will make good looking wall hangers.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Well, that's a bite in the butt. Paid too much for a nice 336 and it don't have pul-mor wheels. Would there be grooves in the rear wheels for the tires? No grooves on mine so I guess someone changed the wheels.
> 
> flyernut, you better keep your doors locked. I need those wheels.
> 
> ...


Don't give up on them yet buddy. Buy a older chassis with motors and swap out the shell. And I'll check with the guy I got my NOS wheels from, he may just have a few more...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks flyernut. No, not buying any more engines. Sooner or later I will run across some wheels. New Years eve I am packing this S stuff up and calling it a year. I had fun this year. No regrets. All you guys have been a bunch of help. Thanks.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Thanks flyernut. No, not buying any more engines. Sooner or later I will run across some wheels. New Years eve I am packing this S stuff up and calling it a year. I had fun this year. No regrets. All you guys have been a bunch of help. Thanks.


Don't do that. You would really be missed on this S Scale Forum.hwell: I really enjoy your posts and musings! However, I think that I know how you must feel. Sometimes I wonder why I got interested in broken down old stuff just like me.:laugh: I need to spend more time on my N Scale layout. (undone automation, wiring and light projects all of which I have already purchased the decoders and etc:thumbsdown


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, not leaving the S forum, just S scale trains, LOL. Got some friends here so I will be around.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Sorry that your frustration and disappointment has led you to pack up the trains. Are all of the diesels not running up to your expectations? Maybe if you got a track plan and a layout table of sorts going you'd feel different. I know for me, sitting on the basement floor would get old rather quickly. Just a thought. I also enjoy your posts. Having been away from HO trains for ever it seems, my expectations with Flyers aren't to high. Maybe some time away will change your mind about "S".


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

cramden, I have only run 2 of the 4 diesel sets. And no, they do not run to my expectations. I hate to say much about them because guys here have them, and
I guess they like them. I will say this, they are great looking trains. They look as nice as my O diesels, my HO diesels. Between the flyonels and no pull-mor tires on my 336,
it is time to walk away. It should not be a big deal. The wheels on 336 can be changed.
And someday I will. And no the basement floor is no place for a railroad. I actually have
a very nice computer chair on rollers that I sit in to watch the trains. So its not the floor all the time. Hey, I might miss the flyers after they are packed away. I spent way too much time with them this year. I did enjoy that though. I am not getting rid of them.
But sunday they are getting packed up. I will still hang around the forum here to keep up with what you guys are doing. LOL, I did put in a offer on a AF crane car today.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> cramden, I have only run 2 of the 4 diesel sets. And no, they do not run to my expectations. I hate to say much about them because guys here have them, and
> I guess they like them. I will say this, they are great looking trains. They look as nice as my O diesels, my HO diesels. Between the flyonels and no pull-mor tires on my 336,
> it is time to walk away. It should not be a big deal. The wheels on 336 can be changed.
> And someday I will. And no the basement floor is no place for a railroad. I actually have
> ...


What type of crane car??..644, 944, or 5-digit?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, its a 5 digit, 24569, from the 60s. Description is slightly used, so should be nice.
Seller has a BIN 27.00 or Make Offer with free shipping. I offered 20.00 and he has countered at 23.00.
With free shipping its not bad. What do you think.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Some of you guys are serious collectors. By that I mean you want the right numbered
cars with the right engine that came in an official set. That matters not to me. I am/was
a runner. Not a serious collector. This would include flyernut, cramden, and flyguy55 and
I am sure others.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> flyernut, its a 5 digit, 24569, from the 60s. Description is slightly used, so should be nice.
> Seller has a BIN 27.00 or Make Offer with free shipping. I offered 20.00 and he has countered at 23.00.
> With free shipping its not bad. What do you think.


Buy it..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Done deal. I bought it. Now I need to watch for a work caboose. 
With box and fence. Thanks flyernut. I do not think I could have bought a
crane for much less. Many on ebay but higher cost.

LOL. Shame I won't have anything to run it on when it gets here. I think 2 gondolas,
a crane, and a work caboose would make a nice train. I have a few bent damaged
pieces of track I could remove rail and cut to fit gondolas.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

And thinking of making up trains, I just remembered some brand new, fairly detailed,
1/64 diecast farm tractors I bought many years ago. I thought I could use with HO. They are a little big for HO. They would be perfect on a couple of AF flat cars. I think they are International Harvester tractors. Red. Who knows where they are at. LOL. I have 34 medium size boxes of HO goodies. They are numbered and I have an inventory list of what is inside each
box, so maybe not hard to find. My HO stuff is packed away also. LOL.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Just got done running the UP diesel 2 more hours of break-in time. I have to admit I am warming up to it. Either I have lowered my expectations or it really is running better. It
is running more steady now and that's all I really wanted. It had a whirling sound at first.
Either I am getting use to it or it has subsided a lot. I think it might just be one of those locos that needs a lot of break-in. I think the whirling sound was the fresh gears and they
are wearing in now. Sorry for making a big deal about this engine. It will be fine. Going to
put the shell back on now and that should knock the noise down even more. I don't put the shell back on anything till it is as good as I can get it. Its ready.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Glad it's running better. It can't hurt to run them for a while, especially if you bought them new and they were never run. I have some engines that always need to run and warm up before they get up to speed. Others run great almost right away. As far as being a serious collector I'm not so sure. Everything I own gets run.


----------

